# Converting a single channel to an image



## awe (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi there,

sometimes, when I want to convert an image to black and white, I'd like to use the tone information of a single channel (i.e. what you see when only one channel is visible instead of all three in RGB) as the final picture or the starting point. Here's how I usually do it:

- Make a new layer and fill it all white
- Load the channel as the current selection (i.e. Control-Click on it).
- Invert the selection and fill it with black.

However, this is rather tedious. I could make an Action out of it, but I was wondering if there is an easier way...

Thanks!


----------



## Helen B (Apr 28, 2008)

What software are you using? I just use the Channel Mixer in Photoshop. You can easily create a monochrome image from whatever mix of channels you want.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Antithesis (Apr 28, 2008)

The channel mixer, like Helen said, is probably your best bet. There is also a black & white converter under the adjustment layer menu that allows you to do the same thing, except you can do magenta, cyan and yellow as well if you want more options.


----------



## Helen B (Apr 28, 2008)

You can, of course, use the Channel Mixer for magenta (R&B), cyan (G&B) and yellow (R&G) conversions to monochrome. You can also subtract one channel - you could do a conversion that was +200% red -100% blue, for example.

Best,
Helen


----------



## awe (Apr 28, 2008)

@Helen:
D'oh! That was exactly what I was looking for. Thanks a lot! Wow, and I thought I knew PS...


----------

